# [OT] Wie verwaltet Ihr Eure Lesezeichen / Bookmarks [solved]

## Inte

Inzwischen hab ich ein HowTo geschrieben, welches meine Problemlösung beschreibt: [HOWTO] Firefox Bookmarks zentral verwalten

In schöner Regelmäßigkeit stehe ich vor dem Problem meine gesammelten Lesezeichen zu sortieren bzw. die mehrer Rechner zusammenzuführen. Zwar benutze ich auf allen Dual-Boot-Rechnern Firefox, der sich die gleiche bookmarks.html-Datei unter Windows und Linux teilt, aber bei der Menge kann schon mal ein ganzes Wochenende für das Reorganisieren drauf gehen.  :Sad: 

Nun ist es mal wieder so weit und ich habe mir vorgenommen, dem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wie bzw. ob es möglich ist eine nachhaltige Lösung zu finden.Ein paar Vorschläge:

Benutzen eines Online-Dienstes (z.B. Andys Bookmark Server, Yahoo! Bookmarks, etc.)

Eine eigene Online-Datenbank (z.B. ol'bookmarks, Bookmark4U, SiteBar, etc.)

Ein handgepflegtes HTML-File als Startseite oder Sidebar

(könnte zentral auf der eigenen Homepage liegen, vielleicht mit Javascript für die Ordnerstruktur)

Einfaches sichern der bookmarks.html via SecureCopy nach dem Beenden bzw. herstellen via wget vor dem Start von Firefox

...Wie würdet Ihr an das Problem herangehen?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## ossi

wie du schon erwähnt hast:

http://olbookmarks.sourceforge.net/

----------

## gsxr1300

Habe Bookmark4U seit > 2 Jahren im Einsatz, ist recht angenehm, weil man dann auch unterwegs (Inet-Cafe, Bekannte) alle Bookmarks ohne Stress zur Hand hat. 

Wobei mir olbookmarks gerade beim Screenshot betrachten auch recht gut gefallen hat, kannte ich bislang nicht. 

Ciao,

  Rüdiger

----------

## Jtb

ich habe es schlichtweg vor ein paar Jahren aufgegeben meine Bookmarks zu synchronisieren..

Alle wichtigen URLs kann ich mir merken oder wieder durch klicken dorthin gelangen.

Die URLs ändern sich viel zu schnell, als dass es sich lohnen würde die URL irgendwo statisch zu speichern.

Weiterhin sind es ja nicht nur die Bookmarks, die eigentlich synchronisiert gehörten, sondern auch die Cookies, Cookie-Einstellungen, SSL-Zertifikate, gespeicherte Websites/Cache usw.

Ein weiteres Fenster im Browser oder einzeln halte ich einfach für unpraktisch  und raubt mir zuviel Platz..

----------

## Inte

Ich bin ein wenig an dem Thema dran geblieben und habe folgendes gefunden: Bookmarks Synchronizer (FTP) aka. bookmarksftp (Mirror 1 | Mirror 2)

 *Torisugari wrote:*   

> Bookmarks Synchronizer is a Mozilla Firefox extension that let you connect to an FTP server and synchronize your bookmarks that are stored in an XML file. Setup is easy; just write in your FTP server address, username, password and a name for the XML file (by default called xbel.xml). To start, press Upload to create the file on the server and set if you want to automatically download the file on startup or upload it when you close your browser.

 

Wenn das gute Stück noch SFTP-Support bekommt bin ich glücklich.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HCPawel

Hi Leutz - schau schau schau  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

*  www-apps/online-bookmarks [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4.0

      Latest version installed: 0.4.0

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.frech.ch/online-bookmarks/index.php

      Description: a Bookmark management system to store your Bookmarks, Favorites and Links right in the WWW where they actually belong

```

Kann man sich auch mal anschauen, meiner Meinung nach reicht das.   :Very Happy: 

----------

